# shipping personal belongings to south africa...



## joleenv8 (Feb 19, 2009)

i was wondering if anyone could help me, me and my otherhalf are orginally south african but been living in the uk for 2 yrs and now we are moving back to south africa. but we have boxes of stuff we want to take with us. does anyone know of any cheap shipping companies or shared container companies....or any solution on how to get our stuff to south africa. any suggestions???
thanks


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Depending on the quantity, check on un-accompanied luggage with your Airline.
When we left SA 4 years ago it was an expensive but easy way to get sentimental stuff out.


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Have a look at u-bag.com who are great in shipping small amounts to SA.


----------



## joleenv8 (Feb 19, 2009)

Daxk said:


> Depending on the quantity, check on un-accompanied luggage with your Airline.
> When we left SA 4 years ago it was an expensive but easy way to get sentimental stuff out.


thanks so much! i will look into this. xxxx


----------



## M+Y (Feb 27, 2009)

Hello,

If you are not sorted yet:

We imported stuff from Hong Kong to South-Africa while living abroad. Am back in SA now. Search on Kuene & Nagel - they did the shared container services for us at good prices....

Good Luck!
M+Y
solve-online


----------



## sjc15 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi,

Don't know if you're still looking but when we moved out 2 years ago I got hundreds of quotes (we had a half container) and the best deal we got was with Excess International movers. They can either ship excess baggage or they do half and full containers My Sister in law used Anglo Pacific, but their quote was quite steep for us - she only shipped a few boxes though and it worked out cheaper. Excess packed everything for us and it all arrived in one piece when they said it would.
Good luck!


----------



## DannyBoy (Apr 29, 2009)

What happens when your stuff arrives in S.A (Cape Town).?
Does customs inspect it? Do they confiscate stuff?
Do I need an invoice for every item in the container?
Are their taxes I need to pay on the stuff?
I have clothes, books, CD's and musical instruments that I want to take back to S.A.

Any advice would be appreciated?


----------



## geebee (Aug 20, 2010)

joleenv8 said:


> i was wondering if anyone could help me, me and my otherhalf are orginally south african but been living in the uk for 2 yrs and now we are moving back to south africa. but we have boxes of stuff we want to take with us. does anyone know of any cheap shipping companies or shared container companies....or any solution on how to get our stuff to south africa. any suggestions???
> thanks


Hi,
We are in the exact same situation as you are re: 'how best to transport household goods from UK to SA'
We are unsure whether to use the 'box' option, or use the 'half container' option.
Do you have any advice? Any price comparisons?
(If it helps, we are considering taking back:
a large sofa (maybe)
cot (maybe)
lots of toys!
books/small items
a 30kg bag of clothes

mant thanks
Geebee


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

joleenv8 said:


> i was wondering if anyone could help me, me and my otherhalf are orginally south african but been living in the uk for 2 yrs and now we are moving back to south africa. but we have boxes of stuff we want to take with us. does anyone know of any cheap shipping companies or shared container companies....or any solution on how to get our stuff to south africa. any suggestions???
> thanks


We moved back with all our household stuff and one motorcar and it cost us £5800.00 for a 40 ft container. I am sure you will find a company that will have shared containers.

None of our household stuff was opened or inspected, we did have some problems getting the car in without paying any import duty, but we managed that in the end.

We were asked how many TV's , DVDs and CDs we had - mostly to prevent import of products that can be sold here I suppose.
Our stuff was shipped from Liverpool to Port Elizabeth ... oh yes, you need to have a clearing agent on this side. It may be worth your while to find out who that person or company may be here so that you can make sure that all your paperwork is in order.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

geebee said:


> Hi,
> We are in the exact same situation as you are re: 'how best to transport household goods from UK to SA'
> We are unsure whether to use the 'box' option, or use the 'half container' option.
> Do you have any advice? Any price comparisons?
> ...


 Depending on the volume of stuff, you may have to make use of the "half container" option. It may be a good idea to bring a computer, new TV etc along, such things are more expensive here than in the UK.


----------

